# Fishing around ossabaw island



## Huntrman (Oct 26, 2010)

I'll be on ossabaw island nov 3-6 and would like to do a little fishing while i'm there. I'd like to go after reds, trout,or sharks.  Any info would be greatly appretiated.  Thanks, Luke


----------



## fishtail (Oct 26, 2010)

In all honesty, you gonna be too busy hunting to worry about fishing. 
But if you got plenty of time, 1/4oz screwtail jigs either yellow, light green or the color of the water at the time would be good for pitching or trolling. Gulp Shrimp produces for everybody but me. 
Live/dead Shrimp at about any level will produce every fish that time of year.
Sheepshead will be around the dock pilings too around the slack tides, oysters and fiddlers should hook them up.
Don't pile too much into the week if you are actually hunting.


----------



## BDD (Oct 27, 2010)

There's an inlet on the ocean side. It's not big, at low tide there is only a few inches of water as
It crosses the beach, but back behind the sand dunes there are a few deep holes you can fish.

 One of the roads on the island goes right by one of the nicest holes, it will be slammed packed full
Of reds and probably every other fish you can think of this time of year.

 They will hit just about any plastic bait you throw at them, or frozen shrimp. I've always anchored on the beach
And walked over the dunes, and never left with out a bucket full of fish.

 If you look on Google earth, you can see what I'm talking about.   It's probably 1/3 of the way up from the 
South end of the island


----------

